# Eurokracy Furious 7 Video Teaser



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Our 15 second ‪Eurokracy‬ clip will drop this Friday at 6 Cinemas Guzzo locations across the greater Montreal area ahead of the new ‎Furious 7‬ movie.

If you happen to be in the Montreal area, check out the following locations for your sneak peek at Eurokracy 2015.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if you guys got any responses / any more interest due to this spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> I'm wondering if you guys got any responses / any more interest due to this spot.


We are pushing to bring this event to the mainstream spectators, this ad has been well received by those people so far


----------



## Bowers (May 14, 2021)

Found some spectators interviewed on the Turbobricks Forums. The Tuning Blog published every event, including Eurokracy 2018.


https://domyhomeworkonline.net/ editors for hw​


----------

